# USS Boston?



## carolyncarter6842 (Apr 17, 2012)

My Dad was on the USS Boston around 1968-72?
I believe it was a carrier- I went to a decomissioning of what I thought was his ship in 2004-5 but it was actually a submarine given the same name that was being brought to Hawaii for decomissioning. I did meet a couple of guys thought they new my dad. Would like to hear from more. Carroll Fredrick Moffatt "Pat" nickname Quartermaster 3rd class.

Would also like to see pics of actual ship if possible!
THANKS

CC


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to the site. 

There has been seven USS Boston's since there has been a US Navy. There is a USS Boston web site dedicated to the purpose people that sailed on a USS Boston. There web site is at: http://www.ussboston.org/

From the time period that you give the closest vessel would be the Guided Missile Cruiser BOSTON CAG-1 November 1955 - 1970. In May of 1968 the Boston was redesignated CA69. BOSTON was decommissioned on May 5, 1970 and scrapped in 1974. 

There would have been a number of Naval personnel assigned to the ship after decommissioning to remove sensitive items, spares and remove parts need to maintain other naval ships up to the point of scrapping. 

I hope the above information is helpful. All the best in your search.

Joe


----------

